# Killdeer controlled hunt



## Cassandra (Nov 9, 2020)

I'll be hunting at killdeer on Dec 2nd in section H . Says parking in L but I'm not seeing a L on the map that I printed , anyone have any idea where parking L is ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

My daughter is drawn in January. Ill look at our map and see if I can find it. If you dont care let me know how you do and what the terrain is like.


----------



## Cassandra (Nov 9, 2020)

Cassandra said:


> I'll be hunting at killdeer on Dec 2nd in section H . Says parking in L but I'm not seeing a L on the map that I printed , anyone have any idea where parking L is ? Thanks in advance .





SmallieKing said:


> If


----------



## Cassandra (Nov 9, 2020)

I will def let you know how it goes


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

I never seen your parking area on my map


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Killdeer is flat
very grassy,
fence rows,
areas of brush,
areas of wood,
good chance of damp areas
many deer, they herd up

good luck on your hunt
please report back after your hunt


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

I think that parking is just right down the road from the ranger station where you check in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Have hunted their multiple times on youth hunts with my kids. Alway seen lots of deer. Some big bucks. Good luck.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

capt.scott said:


> Have hunted their multiple times on youth hunts with my kids. Alway seen lots of deer. Some big bucks. Good luck.


I grew up east of there, Always fished the ponds and Pheasant hunted. Grew up trapping and paid my way through Ohio State Univ. doing it. Back then it was around 328.00 a quarter.


----------



## Cassandra (Nov 9, 2020)

SmallieKing said:


> My daughter is drawn in January. Ill look at our map and see if I can find it. If you dont care let me know how you do and what the terrain is like.


Well I hunted yesterday at killdeer. It was a disaster. Section H is all swamp mostly and there is very little woods . To get to the woods is a super long hike . The deer were not moving so my bf pushed them out and they were running everywhere . You can get thru the swamp areas as long as you got knee high boots . There are a couple big bucks but good luck finding them . We had to walk at least 45 mins to get to the small patch of woods . It def was a miserable walk . I hope you don't have section H .


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

Back in the late 70's I use to vollunteer to drive our FFA tractor for the Killdeer Open house Days. Had to be in November as it was cold driving that thing. Anyway, I was pulling a Hay wagon full of folks around the ponds when a Huge buck takes off diagonally across this pond, A guy says "Hey, this is just like Disneyland" He thought we had it penned up and released it just for them. The Game Protector was Van Tea at the time, we sure had a laugh about that.
Another time, my FFA Advisor and I was at the lodge there at Killdeer getting lunch. I was telling thim that Bob Evans donated the food there and at the Coonskin Cap Birgade. He told me to turn around and there was Bob Evans right behind us.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

John Garwood said:


> Back in the late 70's I use to vollunteer to drive our FFA tractor for the Killdeer Open house Days. Had to be in November as it was cold driving that thing. Anyway, I was pulling a Hay wagon full of folks around the ponds when a Huge buck takes off diagonally across this pond, A guy says "Hey, this is just like Disneyland" He thought we had it penned up and released it just for them. The Game Protector was Van Tea at the time, we sure had a laugh about that.
> Another time, my FFA Advisor and I was at the lodge there at Killdeer getting lunch. I was telling thim that Bob Evans donated the food there and at the Coonskin Cap Birgade. He told me to turn around and there was Bob Evans right behind us.


Didn’t know they had a lodge. I took my daughter on her first deer hunting. She missed a huge non typical at about ten yards. We hunted all day and she eventually shot a doe. Another time with my son it was a cold day in January we seen at least 100 deer.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

capt.scott said:


> Didn’t know they had a lodge. I took my daughter on her first deer hunting. She missed a huge non typical at about ten yards. We hunted all day and she eventually shot a doe. Another time with my son it was a cold day in January we seen at least 100 deer.


Not sure "Lodge" was the right term. It was big enough that they could serve meals and sitting spaces. More like an educational building with a kitchen That was 1978


----------

